# XTR and XLT from Yo Slingshots



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I actually received these last week, but haven't had time to get the video made...but I did have time to go through a couple sets of bands :lol:.

The XTR is the smaller of the 2 new styles and is a nice step up from the WBG for anyone that likes a little bigger shooter. For me, the pinch grip is right on the money. I also like the quick change of the paracord style attachment (in pink for Cancer Awareness Month).

The XLT is just a little bigger and my version has the Pocket Predator quick clips. The clips hold solid and allow for very easy band changes with no tools. The XLT is just big enough that I can shoot it with a thumb support or pinch grip, depending on my mood or the pull of the bands.

Chris generously sent along another frame with my order, the yellow slim line XTR with the new (to the thin line) paracord attachment system. I did put the tape on for a little added grip. This frame is very thin...1/2"...and fits in my shirt pocket like it was made for it.

As always, the workmanship is impeccable. The corners and all rounded well and there are no sharp edged anywhere. These are also bomb proof...I would have no problem letting a new shooter use these...any fork hit would do little more than leave a small mark.

I have done some shooting with all of these frames and every one of them is a shooter. All have cut cards and 2 have match light.






As much as I like the WBG, I like these 3, set for flats, even more.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Mr.Gray Wolf....Nice shooting..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wolf, Great revue of some great shooters! I have 2 HDPE Yos and as you said, they are flawlessly constructed and well thought out in the design.

Being a newbie, I've had more than a few fork hits but there's not a trace of them.

Anyone looking for a great shooter at a great price needs to contact Chris at YO.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice shooter by Yo,i love the attachment methods,no need tools to shoot outdoors if you have to change a bad set.


----------

